# Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000



## Doc (7. Feb. 2012)

Hi zusammen,

da mein Teich im Sommer schon ein wenig Wasser verloren hatte bin ich am überlegen,
ob ich diesen im Frühjahr nicht umbauen soll.
Sprich ein wenig größer und vor allem tiefer, dachte hier an die 2,20, 3/4 der Teichfläche.

Mein Problem: Das macht man ja nicht mal eben von jetzt auf gleich, zudem würde ich gerne Bodenabläufe integrieren - hier habe ich das Prinzip noch nicht verstanden:
110er Rohre - und am Ende dieser? Wie wird das Wasser "angesaugt"? ... Verschlammen die Rohre? Kann ich weiter mein gepumptes System verwenden?
Und nochmal für mich, auch wenn ich meine, das Prinzip verstanden zu haben:
Kapillarsperre? senkrecht gestellte Folie, die z.B. den Rasen vom Teich abtrennt, richtig?

Zweites Problem: Was mache ich über einen längeren Zeitraum mit den ganzen Fischies? 

Wie hoch würdet ihr den Aufwand schätzen? Gibt ja schon Leute hier, die sowas durchgezogen haben. Die alte Folie raus, Begrenzungssteine weg etc. ... ohje ... will ich das wirklich? ....


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus Habe mir da nochmal deine alten Bilder letztes Jahr reingetan allso mal erlich so unter uns dein Platz würde ganz locker reichen um einen grossen Teich zu Bauen wenn dieser dann eingefahren ist kannst die Fische umsetzen und auch über den Sommer alles ganz gemütlich umpflanzen. Ansonsten finde ich deinen alten Teich sehr interesant und er beheimatet bestimmt auch viele Tiere .   Gruss Reiner


----------



## Doc (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Ja, das stimmt, es schwimmt schon viel an Lebewesen drin (für die Literanzahl ).

Platz ist nicht wirklich das Problem, ich hatte ja schonmal überlegt nen "Monster-Teich" zu bauen, aber das haben wir erstmal aufgeschoben.

Nur: Der neue / umgebaute Teich müsste an die Stelle, an der sich momentan noch der gute alte befindet.

Ich komme ja auf die Idee, weil mir die Fische bei den Temperaturen schon etwas Leid tun ... ich kann nicht durch das Eis schaun ... aber ob es da unten tatsächlich noch 4 Grad sind ... ich weiß nicht ... auch wenns fast 2m sind.

Wie lange halten KOI in Hälterungsbecken aus? Faltbare? ... Wird nen Marathon, sollte ich es machen.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Würde garnichts machen wenn da noch soviel Wasser drin ist unter dem Eis ist es wärmer und wenn da dann die überlegung des störens der Winterruhe dazu kommt kannste Dir selber ausrechnen was besser ist . Mein Teich sieht so aus( Bild) und unten auf 1,60m sind es noch immer 5 Grad wollte auch erst rummachen aber nachdem ich mal darüber SCHARF nachgedacht habe Bete ich lieber und hoffe bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen unterm Eis hängen oder konnte nee Fischleiche ausmachen. Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Haltebecken mit Filter und Sauerstoffpumpe geht das schon etwas länger kommt auch auf die grösse der Fische an .Mal so einmal die Woche bei 1000l Kinderplanschbecken 400 l Wasser raus und neues rein.musst Dich halt mehr drum Kümmern als Sonnst nicht vergessen ein Netz drüber bei geringer Wassertiefe springen die Fische sonst schon mal raus


----------



## Zacky (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus.

Die Überlegung zum größeren Teich kommt wohl immer wieder mal auf. Ist aber bestimmt die richtige Entscheidung.  Deine Fische und alle anderen Bewohner werden es Dir irgendwie danken.

Das Prinzip Bodenablauf: Die Bodenabläufe mit DN 110 KG-Rohr sind optimal für Schwerkraftanlagen. Durch das 110er KG soll eine Durchflussrate von bis zu 15000 l / h möglich sein. Im eigenttliche hast am Ende der BA-Rohre eine Sammelkammer / Schmutzkammer / Beruhigungskammer oder gleich eine vernünftige Vorfilteranlage in Form von Siebpatrone, Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter. Die laufen alle hervoragend über ein Schwerkraftsystem. Das Wasser läuft für gewöhnlich selbständig in die Filteranlage nach und zieht so auch den Schmutz vom Boden mit hoch. Der Druck auf dem BA ist ja auf Grund des Querschnittes und der Tiefe deutlich höher. Die auftretende Druckkraft geht durch das 110er KG-Rohr ganz gut durch und schiebt den Dreck mit. Wichtig ist wohl nur, dass du so wenig wie möglich bremsende scharfe Kurven / Winkel einbaust. mir wurde immer geraten, max. 30° Winkel zu nutzen, ich denke besser wären noch 15°, um so wenig wie möglich Bremswirkung / Reibung zu verursachen.

ich würde es nicht ausschließen wollen, dass sich noch Schlamm oder Mulm über die Zeit in den Ablauf-KG-Rohren festsetzt, aber die kann man dann bei Gelegenheit von oben oder wenn du abtauchst auch von unten mal durchspülen.

Im Prinzip brauchst du nur am Ende des Filtersystemes eine Pumpe, die Dir das Wasser aus dem Filter saugt und zurück in den Teich bringt. So entstehen dann auch wieder die Schwerkraftverhältnisse, da das Wasser natürlich nachströmen möchte um das abgepumpte Defizit in der Filterkammer wieder aufzufüllen.

Wie lange die Fische in einem Hälterungsbecken überstehen, hängt von Größe und angebauter Technik ab. Ich würde diese Faltbecken für eine längerfristige Aktion nicht nehmen.  Dann lieber einen Billigpool, mit 4000-6000 l Volumen aufgestellt und eine entsprechende Filteranlage installiert.


----------



## koifan73 (7. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus,

wenn ich "Teichvergrößerung" höre, dann könnte ich auch fast wieder in Versuchung kommen.
Aber wir haben unseren Teich erst letztes Jahr von einem Miniteich (1800 Liter) auf eine halbwegs vernünftige Größe gebracht (18000 Liter).
All die alte Folie entfernen und tiefer buddeln wird bestimmt eine Haidenarbeit um die ich Dich nicht beneide.
Also als wir unseren Teich erneuert haben, da wollten wir auch erst mit Schwerkraft fahren, haben das aber dann nur teilweise umgesetzt, weil wir nicht schon wieder neue Pumpen kaufen wollten. Wir haben das dann so geregelt, dass im Teich ein Bodenablauf integriert wurde mit entsprechenden Rohren zu einem kleinen Nebenbecken, welches ca. 1 Meter tief und 80x60 breit ist. Das Rohr ragt etwa 30 cm in dieses Becken hinein. In diesem Becken liegt die Pumpe und fördert das Wasser dann in die Filteranlage(n).
Um Ablagerungen in den Rohren zu vermeiden, machen wir desöfteren mal "Sturzfluten". Das heisst: auf das Stückchen Rohr wird eine Verlängerung gesteckt, die bis über den Wasserspiegel reicht - danach wird das Wasser aus dem Überlaufbecken abgepumpt bis es ziemlich leer ist (nachlaufen kann ja jetzt nichts mehr) und dann wird die Verlängerung wieder abgezogen und der Wasserdruck vom Teich lässt das Becken wieder volllaufen und das mit ordentlich Schwung (dabei wird ordentlich Schmutz vom Teichboden und evtl. auch aus den Rohren entfernt). Das wiederholen wir ein bis zweimal und das war´s. Dann wird noch Wasser nachgelassen um den Wasserstand wieder auf normale Höhe zu bringen und somit ist auch gleich der Wasserwechsel erledigt.

So haben wir das Problem gelöst. Vielleicht kannst Du ja damit was anfangen oder daraus was machen!

Für die Hälterung der Fische würde ich auch ein größtmögliches Becken besorgen mit entsprechender Filterung. Die Tiere werden sicherlich einige Zeit umziehen müssen und sollen ja auch wieder gesund und vor allem lebend umziehen können in einen tollen neuen Teich

Gruss Micha


----------



## Doc (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

OK, dann müsste ich sowas wohl einplanen ... wäre natürlich auch vom Reinigunsaufwand interessanter.

Gibts hier Leute in der Umgebung, die mir dabei evtl. helfen würden?  

Jetzt noch ne simple Frage ... wie errechne ich mir, wieviel qm² Folie ich hinterher brauche, wenn das Loch denn dann mal erweitert wurde.

Die Fische kommen in der Übergangszeit in 2 IBC`s.


----------



## Doc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hi nochmal,

war ja im Winterchen nicht soviel los  Aber die Planung nimmt Form an.

Ich versteh das Prinzip mit der Schwerkraft nicht ... drückt der Wasserdruck das Wasser durch die Leitung? (Jaaa .. habe viel gelesen^^)

Vll. liest Nori ja mit, aber andere können vll. auch helfen.

Wenn ich mir nen Spaltsiebfilter (Compactsieve II) zulege, kann ich dann vom Ausgang in den Eingang des Filters gehen? Reicht da der "Druck" - Schwerkraft aus? 

Wenn ich den Teich "lediglich" tiefer mache, wirds wohl schwer werden, die benötigte Plane zu berechnen ... wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Klassisch rechteckig finde ich glaube ich nicht sooo dolle.


----------



## Denniso (26. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Rieeeeesen Teich aus? Auf Eis?


----------



## Doc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Erstmal, ja. Da stehen noch Überlegungen im Raum, wie man das ohne Folie etc. lösen könnte, aber darum gehts hier ja nich^^


----------



## Joerg (26. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus,
Spaltsiebfilter geht nicht in einer reinen Schwerkraftanlage. Da sind dann SIPA vorzuziehen.
Beim SIFI ist ja eine Höhe zu überwinden, die dann wieder gepumpt werden muss.

Die Pumpe saugt am Ende des Filters Wasser ab. Durch den kleinen Höhenunterschied läuft nun Wasser vom BA in den Filter nach. Dieses wird langsam mit max. 15m³ nachströmen und auch die Partikel ohne vorherige Zerkleinerung durch die Pumpe reinsaugen.
Das Abscheiden dieser größeren Brocken ist einfacher. Auch Köttel bleiben schon im Vorfilter hängen.
Dadurch müssen sie erst gar nicht durch den Bioteil abgebaut werden. Ein großer Vorteil. 

Durch den geringen Höhenunterschied kannst du Rohrpumpen verwenden, die sehr sparsam viel Wasser mit wenig Energie befördern. 

In der Kombination viel Biomasse früh rausholen und wenig Pumpenaufwand, lässt sich ein hoher Filterdurchsatz effizient erreichen. Das kommt der Wasserklarheit zugute.


----------



## Doc (27. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hmm .. oder halt alles gepumpt. 
Wenn man sich den Compactsieve II holt und dazu vll. noch ne zweite leistungsstarke Pumpe oder eben vorschalten vor den jetzigen Filter ... dann muss der Sieve aber höher stehen als der Biospaß, oder?

Kann nen CS II überlaufen?

Dann könnte man z.B. die Bodenabläufe mit einbauen und in 2-3 Jährchen auf Schwerkraft umrüsten.

Wie ich mir das vorstelle ... hoffentlich verständlich


----------



## Olli.P (27. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus,


also das mit zwei BA's an einem Rohr wird wohl nix werden.  Da solltest du lieber jeden für sich anschließen! 

Das ganze dann mit Zugschiebern Regelbar und alles iss tutti. 

Wie wäre es, wenn du den Siebfilter Ebenerdig aufstellst und den Rest entsprechend in den Boden einlässt? 
(Mit entsprechender Sicherheitshöhe gegen Überlaufen......)

So hättest du dann eine geringe Förderhöhe, die dann auch evtl. mit einer Rohrpumpe zu bewältigen wäre. 

Allerdings kann ich dir keinerlei Infos über den Rohrquerschnitt zum Teich zurück geben. Dieser wird dann sicherlich auch vom Gegendruck des Wasserstandes im Teich und der Einlass tiefe abhängen.......... 

Letztendlich könntest du dann die ganzen Abgänge vom Teich, BA's und Skimmer in einem Pumpenschacht unterbringen wo sie dann durch Zugschieber Regelbar sind.


----------



## Joerg (27. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus,
wie Olli schon schrieb, jeder BA *und* der Skimmer benötigen ein eigenes Rohr.
Das ganze leitest du erst mal in deine ebnenerdige Sammelkammer. In der sind dann alle Schieber. 
Es gibt soweit ich weiß auch Schwerkraft Siebfilter. Das Wasser strömst dann aus den Rohren in Schwerkraft ein und wird dann in den Biofilter gepumpt.


----------



## Doc (29. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Ok, Danke für die Antworten schonmal.

Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage offen, ob ich von 110er auf 70 bzw. 1,5" verkleinern soll? Mein Filter hat gar nicht so nen "fetten" Eingang 

Ich habe nochmal meinen Paint-Skill ausgepackt ... welche Variante ist denn die "funktionierende"?
Wie tief muss der Filter in der Filterkammer stehen, damit das alles funktioniert?

Wie finde ich heraus, wieviel Folie ich nach der Vergrößerung benötige? Wie berechne ich das?

Uuuund ... machen umgekehrte Bodenabläufe Sinn? 

Danke!


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus,


die Oberkante vom Filter muss Minimum Oberkante Wasserstand Teich haben!!


Wenn du mit Pumpenschacht arbeiten willst, geh DN 110 in den Schacht und von der Pumpe aus den Größtmöglichen Durchmesser in den Filter/CS.

Und du hast immer noch nicht einzelne Leitungen eingezeichnet!! :beten

Ob ein umgekehrter BA Sinn macht? 

Warum willst du überhaupt umgekehrte BA's 

Wenn du eh neu baust, bau auch gleich die normalen BA's ein! :smoki

Für den Folienbedarf legst du einfach an der längsten und breitesten Stelle durch die tiefste Stelle ein Band/Seil welches nicht elastisch ist und misst dann diese Länge plus ein wenig Zugabe zum Umschlagen, bzw. für die Kapillarsperre!


----------



## Olli.P (29. März 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

So,

nochma schnell 'ne Skizze gezaubert.............

 

Die Höhenunterschiede sind zwar nicht Maßstabs getreu bzw. "berechnet" aber so ungefähr müsste das dann aussehen.  


Z.B. müsste der Siebfilter/das Compactsieve etwas höher stehen........... 

Hätte ich nicht so viel Bauschutt unter meinem Filter liegen, würde ich meinen auch so aufstellen.....


----------



## Doc (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Ich werde es so machen, dass ich mir jetzt noch nen CS II kaufe, den ich dann nach der Sammelkammer vor den Biofilter setzen werde. Sollte ich auf die Idee mit Trommler und Schwerkraft kommen (ich glaub mich hats erwischt, oder?  ) .... kann ich den CS II ja wieder verkaufen ... ist ja kein schlechtes Gerätchen.

Nunja ... was gibts neues ... warten auf wärmeres Wetter, damit ich anfangen kann zu planen und die Goldfische muss ich auch noch fangen ... ohje ... das wird wieder was ...

Ich habe mir eine Hailea V60 Pumpe mit zwei Ausströmerplatten gekauft, diese aber nicht mit dem kleinen Durschnitt angeschlossen, sondern mit der dicke des Ausgangs.

Am Anfang war ich etwas erschrocken, was da für Gerüche aus der Tiefe nach oben kamen (Reinigung erfolgte dann direkt^^) ... und nunja, jetzt läuft er zwar, aber ich finde, er ist schon ziemlich heftig ... im Gegensatz zu meinem alten 120 Liter / Stunde Dingen.

Uuuund ... es ist jemand neues eingezogen ... Varietät noch unbekannt ... 

Und noch zwei drei Bildchen für Euch:


----------



## Joerg (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Wie groß ist denn deine Kammer vor dem Biofilter?

Hänge die Belüfterplatte höher oder lasse sie nur Nachts laufen. Aktuell ist genug O² im Wasser gelöst. Bringt also kaum Vorteile. 
Den Dreck aus dem Boden mögen die Algen, ist aber zur Zeit auch nicht sinnvoll.

Schalte die UVC ein. Die kann auch ein paar Keime töten. Auch wenn der Koi bisher keine hatte, kann er sich die nun schnell einfangen.
Die Temperatur aktuell ist gaaanz gefährlich. Keime schon da aber Koi noch nicht fit. 

Für die Goldfische ist Ende April der letzte Termin, danach möchten die sich vermehren.


----------



## Doc (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Ok ... dann werd ich die morgen anwerfen ... muss vorher noch fix ne neue Röhre holen, aber das geht fix.

Ende April -> Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Temperaturen mitspielen, mag momentan nicht rumkeschern ...  Da is so nen Stresspatient 

Höher hängen? Dann baumeln die aber am Rand? oO


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Aktuell sollte kein zusätzliches O² nötig sein. Kannst sie auch komplett ausschalten oder in den Filter verbannen.
Bei tiefen Temperaturen löst sich Sauerstoff viel besser im Wasser und wenn das etwas Bewegung hat, reicht das schon.

Wenn die Goldies hintereinander herschwimmen, hast du noch 3-4 Tage. Dann ist es zu spät.


----------



## Doc (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Werde das in 2-3 Wochen angehen.

Neuigkeiten: 

Hab nen Compactsieve 2 erstanden und würde den gern in Betrieb nehmen ... aber kann man das Gerät auch dämmen irgendwie? jmd. ne Idee?

Zudem steht der höher als der Rest der Technik ... wie kann man sowas denn nett und ansehnlich "verstecken"?
Hatte gedacht, drum herum Holzscheite oder so zu stapeln, Bambus-Rohre senkrecht ... finde nur nix im Internet, wo man mal gucken könnte, wie sowas ausschaut.


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus bist doch auf höhe Düsseldorf kannst wenn du möchtest von mir Holzscheite haben zum umbauhen umsonst aber geschmack ist so nee Sache der eine sagt Toll der negste na ja und dann die mit dem was ist das denn . Gut ists wenn es Dir gefällt 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Provisorisch dämmen geht mit einigen Lagen Luftpolsterfolie. Einfach drumwickeln und mit Gummiseilen festzurteln.
Allzu lange werden wir Dämmungen hoffentlich nicht mehr brauchen ...

Mandy


----------



## Doc (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Auch Umbaupläne? 

Ma gucken, ob ich das Gerätchen zum laufen bring


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*



Doc schrieb:


> Auch Umbaupläne?



Wen meinst Du damit?

Mandy


----------



## Doc (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

"Wir" - keine Dämmungen? 

Ich war heute auch fleißig ... wenn man schonmal Urlaub hat ...

Die Pläne mit den Holzscheiten etc. habe ich verworfen ... dann doch lieber etwas vergrößern und Platz machen für die Luftpumpe und Kleinigkeiten. 

Viel Spaß beim ansehen ... achso ... auf dem Sieb seht Ihr das Ergebnis nach 15 Minuten Testlauf oO ...

Habe noch 5cm dickes Styrodur gekauf, kam aber heute nicht mehr dazu, dieses in der "Kammer" zu verkleben.
Ein "Schreibe" davon wollte ich von innen in den Filterdeckel kleben ... spricht da was gegen?


----------



## Joerg (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Markus,
da hast du ja heute schon was geschafft. 

Was ist das für ein grüner Gartenschlauch, der in den Teich geht?


----------



## Doc (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hi Jörg,

dass sind die Schläuche für die Ausströmerplatten   Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal einbuddeln und die Längen anpassen.

Bin grad am überlegen wie ich herausfinde, wie groß das Stück Styrodur für den Deckel maximal sein kann ... also quasi passgenau


----------



## Doc (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Bin begeistert, wie viel Schmodder der CS II aus dem Wasser holt ... die Bioabteilung bedarf wohl jetzt eines viel längeren Reinigungsintervalls ... die Matten werden zwar auch noch "grün" ... aber bei weitem nicht mehr so schnell, wie bisher.

Kammer auch schon ein wenig isoliert ... aber noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Doc (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Nunja ... ich hatte mich da ja ein wenig an Höhe verschätzt ... aber was solls ... dann bessert man halt aus 

Habe fertig^^ ... Der Umbau vom Teich beginnt Mitte - Ende Mai ... Schwerkraft wird vorbereitet (Verrohrung etc.), aber erstmal weiter gepumpt betrieben.

Habe mich gegen die rechteckige Form entschieden, der Teich wird ein wenig größer nach außen und durchgängig an die 2,20m tief.

Anbei noch Fotos, wie es jetzt geworden ist (Vorsicht: WAL in Sicht):

(Nein, da drin sind keine Teichsticks  )


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Momentan schauts, dank Algenblüte, so bei mir aus


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Weils so schön ist


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hallo Markus,

wenn du auf Schwerkraft umstellst baust du dann auch einen Luftmammut ein? 

ja diese :smoki grüne Blüte im Teich, werde morgen auch mal wieder Matten reinigen


----------



## Doc (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Ich könnte ein wenig verzweifeln ... aber bevor ich jetzt ausraste und Unsinn mache  ... lasse ich die mal dasein und reinige halt den Filter ... Wasser ist ganz schön trüb 

Hab nen V60 Membranlüfter, Rohre heute gekauft, wollte das auch mal ausprobieren, versteh nur nicht, wie das funzt mit 75 Rohr. 110er außen rum? Und dann? Löcher unten ins 75er und irgendwie abdichten?


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*



> wie das funzt mit 75 Rohr. 110er außen rum?


  auch 
ich will morgen/heute mal was ausprobieren: luftschlauch an ein stück 1/2'' PE schlauch  ca. 15cm (von meiner tomatenbewässerungsanlage) mit vielen 1,5 löchern anschließen und dann ins 75er eintauchen - mal sehen ob da was geht.

wir werden hier schon noch das superoptimale teil noch bauen  

erst muss halt noch aweng in die entwicklung gesteckt werden


----------



## Doc (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hey mitch,

hats funktioniert?


----------



## mitch (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

 das war  nicht das gelbe vom  einen Versuch wars wert 




 



am nächsten WOE werd ich noch andere Luft-dinger ausprobieren


----------



## Doc (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Haste den Blubberstein einfach so von oben nach unten geführt?

Wie baut man denn diesen Tschechischen Luftheber?

75er HT Rohr, dann unten nen Stück 110er, nach oben abdichten, unten offen? 
Löcher ins 75er Rohr? Wo kommt die Luft rein? Und wir den Spalt dicht bekommen?


----------



## Doc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hmmm ... schade, dass das immer überlesen wird 

Ich habe in Sachen Pflanzen nochmal nachgelegt, den Bachlauf bepflanzt, ein wenig mehr an __ Rohrkolben, und noch andere Dinge, deren Namen ich vergessen hab. Bin mal gespannt, ob die __ Wasserpest im Bachlauf wächst / sich vermehrt.

Kampf den Algen :smoki


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Markus,
das wird nicht überlesen. 
Mit den neuen Pflanzen wird das schon. Dauert halt etwas bis die Wirkung sichtbar wird.


----------



## Doc (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Muss einiges an Goldfischen verschenken. Wollte morgen mal beim örtlichen Fischhändler anrufen, ob er Interesse hat. 
Das ist mein momentanes Hauptproblem, denke ich ... ist zuviel Fisch :smoki


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Markus,
ein Rat aus eigener Erfahrung: Versuche *alle* rauszuholen.
Das ist zwar etwas Aufwand aber der lohnt sich, da du das gleiche Problem dann nicht mehr jedes Jahr hast.
Bei meiner Umsiedlung ist mir ein "__ Goldfisch" aufgefallen, der zwar auch schwarz war, aber eine etwas andere Körperform hatte. 
Schwimmt nun als erste Koi Nachzucht im Teich. Ist aber meist nur als schwarzer Schatten auszumachen. 

Die letzte erfolgreiche Aktion fand glücklicherweise früh genug statt, sodass sie sich dann nur noch in einem extra Becken vermehren konnten.
Da meine Kinder es nicht gut fanden, den ganzen Laich zu entsorgen, werden wohl dieses Jahr wieder 2 Männchen in den Teich einziehen dürfen. 

Ich habe sicher nichts gegen Goldfische. Hatte schöne Exemplare im Teich. 
Die enorme Fortpflanzungfähigkeit verursacht aber alljährliche Probleme. Besuche sie ab und an an ihrem neuen Wohnort.


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Hmm .. Reuse oder Kescher? 
So ne Reuse kostet ja nur nen 10er ... schwimmen da auch kleine Koi rein? oO

Kann in zwei Wochen 30 Goldfische abgeben ... an einen Händler


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Reuse oder Kescher? Das ist letztendlich egal.
Wir haben 3 Tage gemeinschaftlich am Teich verbracht, damit alle verschenkt werden konnten. 
Teilweise sind sie mit der bloßen Hand aus der Flachwasserzone in die Zwischenlagerung gelangt.

Viel Geduld und mehrere Netze waren angesagt, damit sie dann in eins reingeschwommen sind.
Der Aufwand hat sich letztendlich ausgezahlt, da wir *alle* erwischt haben.
Es war auch höchste Zeit, da die Weibchen schon Laichbereit waren. :shock

Eine kurzfristige Absenkung des Wasserstands kann ganz hilfreich sein.


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Ich habe heute nochmal gebastelt ... den schwarzen riffligen Schlauch gegen einen getauscht, der innen keine Rillen hat -> Merkt man am Ausgang schon, dass da mehr ankommt.

Dann habe ich mir einen kleinen Luftheber gebastelt ... funktioniert ganz gut ... dafür das nur nen kleiner Blubberstein drin hängt 

Demnächst steht dann die Vergrößerung an ... ui ui 

Zu guter Letzt: 
Die __ Reiher haben meinen Teich mal wieder entdeckt ... die sitzen auf den Dächern ... landen ... laufen umher ...AAAAAAAAAAABER .... sie kommen nicht nah genug ran ... heben alle wieder ab ... Ich hoffe :beten, dass das so bleibt


----------



## Joerg (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Überlegungen zum Teichumbau / 15.000 auf 25.000*

Markus,
beim Bild 2 bin ich schon etwas neidisch. 
Wasserhyazinthen und __ Wassersalat schon im Teich und der Luftheber auch läuft schon.


----------

